# KOTOR 2: Wo finde ich eine Linse?



## Schmudi (30. März 2005)

Hallo Leute

Bei KOTOR 2 habe ich alle Quests auf Nar Shaddaa durchgespielt. Trotzdem kann ich noch kein Lichtschwert bauen, da mir eine Linse fehlt. Wo ist diese zu finden?

Danke für eure Hilfe

mfg Schmudi


----------



## Alinor (30. März 2005)

Schmudi am 30.03.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Bei KOTOR 2 habe ich alle Quests auf Nar Shaddaa durchgespielt. Trotzdem kann ich noch kein Lichtschwert bauen, da mir eine Linse fehlt. Wo ist diese zu finden?
> 
> ...




flieg nach Dantooine und geh in die Enklave
ich glaub bei der Schrottsammler Quest solltest den Teil bekommen


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (30. März 2005)

Theoretisch bekommt man auf NarShadda alles, wenn man alle Quests erfüllt. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber gab es die Linse nicht, wenn man das Ehepaar wieder zusammenbringt?

Ansonsten bekommt man aber auch ein Schwert indem man die Verbrecher belauscht, in der Bar das Getränk kauf, für den Hutten tanzt, seine Hunde betäubt und dann einfach ein wenig kostenlos in seinem Lagerraum einkaufen geht.
Außerdem - bekam man nicht auch von der blinden Jedi ein Schwert?

MfG Tikki


----------

